# How has Tolkien inspired people to do other stuff?



## tookish-girl (Nov 3, 2001)

Okay, I know that's a weird question but I discovered recently that my ex-boyfriend's uncle was in a heavy metal band that released a single entitled the War of the Ring.

It had a footnote thanking Tolkien for inspiring them and the chorus went like this:
One Ring to rule you all,
One Ring to find you,
One Ring to bring you all,
In darkness it shall bind you!

Familar?!?
Thought it was very cool had big 1980s style screaming guitar solos and a really heavy sound.
Made me burst out lughing when I heard it, has anyone else discovered any Tolkein-inspired things floating around?


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Nov 3, 2001)

i notice you are from yorkshire, so you must cross the humber bridge often. just had to do a project on it. There was a guy that came on here who had written a song about Tolkien's work, I think entitled the same.


----------



## tookish-girl (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh yes, I read that thread but I don't think it was the same one! Wonder how many songs there are about it?
Anyway, yes I do go near the Humber Bridge considering I grew up in Hull, which is about 5 miles away, and am in York now. I don't cross it because that would mean going south and we northerners avoid that! *boo hiss boo* How come you did a project about the bridge? Aren't you from New Jersey? it's the most boring bridge in the world and most people in London haven't heard of it! 
Anyway, back to Tolkien....

Ahem, yes, there are many bridges in Lord of the Rings........


----------



## Boley (Nov 12, 2001)

*C. S. Lewis writtings*

Some people may be interested to know that in a way Tolkien was responsible for the great works of C. S. Lewis.

In 1931 after a long debate, Tolkien, through many hours of discussion convinced Lewis that Jesus Christ was indeed the Son of God as the Bible claimed, and so became a Christian.

So without the friendship of Tolkien (or some other instrument of God) the greatest Christian writer (on the subject of Christianity and Christian Allegory) of the 20th Century would have not found his calling.


----------



## orion (Nov 18, 2001)

Has anyone heard the song from Led Zeppelin. Cant think of the name right now (draught#%$&). It makes a reference to The Hobbit. Maybe I will think of it later. Any ideas?


----------



## Rhumatad (Dec 9, 2001)

I am in a band called Ted Dancin' we have a song called Mirkwood, inspired by The Hobbit.


----------



## syongstar (Dec 20, 2001)

*led zeplin*

in the battle of evermore they sing gollum and the evil king crept up and slipped away with her,i havent heard it lately but I think there was more tolkien terms used


----------



## Lord Snotty (Dec 20, 2001)

yes, i am writing my own book thanks to Tolkien.


----------



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orion _
> *Has anyone heard the song from Led Zeppelin. Cant think of the name right now (draught#%$&). It makes a reference to The Hobbit. Maybe I will think of it later. Any ideas? *



Ah LED ZEPPELIN... my favorite band, too bad I was born a year or two too late to experience them. 

RAMBLE ON (sounds like it is about Frodo's journey after leaving Lothlorien)

BATTLE OF EVERMORE (sounds like it is about THE SIEGE OF GONDOR, except for the part about the dragon of darkness)

MISTY MOUNTAIN HOP

three inspired songs (although misty mountain hop's lyrics aren't really tolkien based, well maybe just a tad.)


----------



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: led zeplin*



> _Originally posted by syongstar _
> *in the battle of evermore they sing gollum and the evil king crept up and slipped away with her,i havent heard it lately but I think there was more tolkien terms used *



Actually that is RAMBLE ON not BATTLE OF EVERMORE


----------



## Galan`Black (Jan 8, 2002)

Yes, Tolkien has inspired me to become a Writer. I have been wondering for numerous years, but after I read his books I made my choice positive.


----------



## WARDNINE (Jan 12, 2002)

I think the only thing I take from Tolkien in day to day life is that I want to be a better person.
That comes, I think, directly from LOTR. It sounds complicated, but it's true.
So, what a gift he has given me (and so many others) with his words....


----------



## thoughtful20 (Jan 12, 2002)

The main thing for me, and many others, i presume, that we get out of Tolkiens writings, is inspiration. Tolkien was a great writer and he wrote so close to real human feelings that we can relate to some characters and despise others, not only that, but he writes about things that some of us want to do and what others wish they had the guts, beauty, wisdom or loyalty to do. 
Inspiration is a force that is there to stimulate, or arouse a person to do something creative or with a feeling that makes itself known. Inspiration promts people to try something or continue doing something. It is like a creative burst of energy that slays all other thoughts to the task of creativity.
Tolkien to some, is a powerfull force of inspiration. Many people look at his works, life or acheivements and are awestruck, and so through song, writing, ideas or words, they express their appretiation. I just thought i'd let u no how i felt . . . thanks for reading.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah theres this little motel near lorne on the great ocean road named Rivendell. Anyway when you alk about C.S.Lewis and becoming christian you could say that Tolkien was the real creator of Narinia for you see that lion guy thing god is meant to be Jesus . When he dies on the stone table he comes back to life .


----------



## Rillcaller (Jan 12, 2002)

Without a doubt, LOTR inspired me to a love of fantasy, and to a subsequent love of fantasy writing and writing in general. I first read LOTR when I was 16 or 17, and it had a profound effect on me. I'm now a published fantasy author, and I doubt that would have happened had I not discovered LOTR many years ago!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 29, 2002)

Well I never would have written the article that I got published on the Guardian Unlimited Web Site had it not been for Tolkien's writings, and now I'm writing a good sized essay on the relationship between Tolkien's experience as a commisioned officer in WWI and the interaction of the characters in the Fellowship, as well as what the nastiest trench warfare ever recorded in English history had on the crafting of the battle scenes in The Lord of the Rings. If I get it published then I owe you all a pint...if not then que sera...But I'm not one for writing like this, and reading Tolkien's letters every day has been a MASSIVE inspiration...

Guardian Unlimited Article


----------

